# new member



## knapdale (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi I am a brand new member , I have been coming to Thailand of and on since the turn of the century but more recently over the last three years I have settled in Chiangmai as I was working in Singapore so was only a short flight to CNX which I now consider to be my home, my contract finished in April this year and I have been here ever since living an amazing expat life style I love it here so much that I have stopped looking for another contract since I have a new portable business that I can take with us even if we go to Scotland for six months or indeed any where else in the world I have visited many other parts of Thailand and much as I love the ocean's of the world I love the mountains of Chiangmai and I have an excellent view of Doi Suthep from my balcony.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Alan
We've only holidayed in Chiang Mai, one day will go back again but for us the lure of the coast is too strong and since then have settled here in Chanthaburi. 
Are there any direct flights or via Bangkok? Looking back not many advantages to living in Phuket where I was a few years ago - but having (limited) direct international flights was one of them.

and . .welcome.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

knapdale said:


> Hi I am a brand new member , I have been coming to Thailand of and on since the turn of the century but more recently over the last three years I have settled in Chiangmai as I was working in Singapore so was only a short flight to CNX which I now consider to be my home, my contract finished in April this year and I have been here ever since living an amazing expat life style I love it here so much that I have stopped looking for another contract since I have a new portable business that I can take with us even if we go to Scotland for six months or indeed any where else in the world I have visited many other parts of Thailand and much as I love the ocean's of the world I love the mountains of Chiangmai and I have an excellent view of Doi Suthep from my balcony.


knapdale:

Welcome aboard. Chiangmai's a favorite of mine as is Doi Suthep. 

I hope you will be a regular poster. Chiangmai is a frequent topic and your experiences will be a valuable addition to this forum.

Good luck.


----------



## knapdale (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Song Si 
Thanks for the welcome 
There are some international flights from CNX ,Singapore , Hong Kong , etc but flying to the U K is through Bangkok , you can check in at CNX all the way to Glasgow in Scotland it is an excellent service , I am a loyal Thai airways , and Emirates flyer I find there service hard to beat for the sake of saving a few pennies


----------



## knapdale (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Stednick 

Thanks for the welcome


----------

